# 37th Annual Tejano Super Car Show



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e160/brownrekluse/gif08.gif[/img]]

Odessa,Texas......The date is set! for Nov.23,2008 I will be updating the official car show web site with entry forms ,sweepstakes, Texas death match car hop and hotel info plus other things of intrest. Odessa is a booming oil city and you have to book your rooms way ahead of time,so please pre-register your ride or booth and book your hotel early, this years show promises 37 years of tradition and lots of entertianment for the whole familia.
[url]www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/0605_lrmp_09_stejano_car_showpeople.jpg[/img]] [URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/0605_lrmp_02_zmancar_show.jpg[/img]][URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/0605_lrmp_25_stejano_car_showcar_ne.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/lowrider-final2110.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

432 RIDAZ gonna be in tha hopping pit with 3 hopperz :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Jun 21 2008, 08:02 PM~10922074
> *432 RIDAZ gonna be in tha hopping pit with 3 hopperz :biggrin:
> *



The entry forms will be up by the end of the week (tejanosupercarshow.com) ,also i will provide numbers or links to some hotels,the host hotel will come later,keep in mind that that by Novemeber hotels will be booked solid due to the oil boom in west texas, so make your room reservations asap .
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/lowrider-final4095.jpg[/img]]
[URL=[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/Odessa06142.jpg[/img]]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be there again this year with my car too hopefully


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10929418
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ill be there again this year with my car too hopefully
> *


Hereford Tx, yea! time is flying won't be long


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you have any ideas on the music and how is lil manny doing nick


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Had fun last year deff ready for this year!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10929451
> *do you have any ideas on the music and how is lil manny doing nick
> *


Tejano is making a hudge comebck this year in Odessa,plus gotta see whats hot in hip hop by late Oct. Manny is still loking for the bone marrow match , he's outlived all expectations and his outdoor stage will be kicking


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 22 2008, 10:32 PM~10929468
> *Had fun last year deff ready for this year!
> *


Glad you enjoyed the show, hope Houston represents strong this year,maybe shorty can hop this year :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats good that hes lived past expectation i went to the bone marrow place when yall came to lubbock last year who do you think will be the host hotel will be this year


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Q-Vo Mr Nick as always ready for this show to go down carnal it's the best in the State.also wut it dew Bryan you Ready 4 Hereford Show .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:16 AM~10929730
> *Q-Vo Mr Nick as always ready for this show to go down carnal it's the best in the State.also wut it dew Bryan you Ready 4 Hereford Show .
> *


yup yup we going to big eds shop again this year :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 23 2008, 01:18 AM~10929740
> *yup yup we going to big eds shop again this year  :biggrin:
> *


why not ain't that how we roll. Shit last year we left a bunch of meat 4 Big Ed and the Homies we were tired as hell when we got in but it was well worth it my wife And Daughter came back HAPPY as Hell they Won in their Classes witht heir Bikes


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

gunna try to make this 1 this year only missed it last year as the wife was due to drop my lil girl lol hopefully have 2 hoppers to play with whats the hop rules


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: thats kool you taking the bikes again this year hopefully ill take my car this year :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 23 2008, 01:23 AM~10929779
> *gunna try to make this 1 this year only missed it last year as the wife was due to drop my lil girl lol hopefully have 2 hoppers to play with whats the hop rules
> *


rule # 1 there is no rules 
Rule # 2 refer to rule #1.*
Congrats on the Baby Girl if you never been to this show you need to come out this year it's worth every minute of it 
yeah we taking the bikes again this year along with a couple of others :biggrin:*


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10929730
> *Q-Vo Mr Nick as always ready for this show to go down carnal it's the best in the State.also wut it dew Bryan you Ready 4 Hereford Show .
> *


Whats up carnal! see if we can keep the topic active untill the show,check out the car show web site from time to time, for details
 
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/lowrider-final2289.jpg[/img]]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HEY NICK IS SHE GONNA BE THERE THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 22 2008, 11:58 PM~10929965
> *HEY NICK IS SHE GONNA BE THERE THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Don't know about her, but Impalas Magazine will have some firme ladies in the house :biggrin: 

What day are you planning on heading out to the show homie?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 23 2008, 01:12 AM~10930023
> *Don't know about her, but Impalas Magazine will have some firme ladies in the house  :biggrin:
> 
> What day are you planning on heading out to the show homie?
> *


PROBALY THAT FRIDAY THE 21ST I GONNA SEE WHERE UCE IS GONNA STAY SO I CAN KICK IT WITH THEM AGAIN THIS YEAR AND HOPEFULLY TAKE MY CAR TO TO BE IN THE LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 23 2008, 12:16 AM~10930036
> *PROBALY THAT FRIDAY THE 21ST I GONNA SEE WHERE UCE IS GONNA STAY SO I CAN KICK IT WITH THEM AGAIN THIS YEAR AND HOPEFULLY TAKE MY CAR TO TO BE IN THE LINE UP  :biggrin:
> *



uffin: 

Well hell if I'm in ama we might just all roll out together...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

YOU GONNA HAVE YOUR CAR TOO


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 23 2008, 12:29 AM~10930093
> *YOU GONNA HAVE YOUR CAR TOO
> *



Nah bro, been too busy to mess with it. The way things look now, the fleet will be done for easter next year and the duece, well....a good while after that, lol.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so is the fleet gonna be ready for the show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt for the homie nick :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Fantastic show....we will definitely try to make it out again this year....not with the Camaro but with something else...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*SolitoS Car Club Illinois Chapter will be there again to chill con los tejanos *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 24 2008, 08:03 AM~10939184
> *Fantastic show....we will definitely try to make it out again this year....not with the Camaro but with something else...
> *


Thanks bro,best of luck with your endevors,god bless


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jun 24 2008, 01:49 PM~10941671
> *SolitoS Car Club Illinois Chapter will be there again to chill con los tejanos
> *


Orale 'Solitos" made your mark in Odessa last year , we are working on a Texas size BBQ BY THE FAMOUS CHUCK WAGON GANG of Odessa, on Sat. for car show perticipants ,will let you know if it happens, also i just updated the site with the new entry forms
www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ESTILO WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10945268
> *ESTILO WILL BE THERE :cheesy:
> *


Orale, dile a Roberto que me llame,need to confirm 50 entry forms :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jun 24 2008, 11:20 PM~10945389
> *Orale, dile a Roberto que me llame,need to confirm 50 entry forms :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

T
T
T
Simply :biggrin: The Best in Da West


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Are we gonna take another layitlow picture???


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 24 2008, 09:03 AM~10939184
> *Fantastic show....we will definitely try to make it out again this year....not with the Camaro but with something else...
> *


Hopefully this will be the debut of our something elses....Prepares yourselves!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE ODESSA SHOW IS A GREAT EVENT. I ALWAYS LOOK FORWARD TO GOING THIS SHOW. THE ENTERTAINMENT IS AWSOME AND THE HOSPITALITY GIVEN TO THE CAR CLUBS BY NICK AND THE TASTE OF LATIN IS ALWAYS GOOD. WELL THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN GOOD TO ME AND MY CLUB. KEEP UPTHE GOOD WORK NICK. 

LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE DRIVE OUT THERE THIS YEAR.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

*ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE!!!

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/2pqqnbl-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jun 24 2008, 11:20 PM~10945389
> *Orale, dile a Roberto que me llame,need to confirm 50 entry forms :biggrin:
> *


What up Nick El Paso already sent the funds to Jr in midland He will be getting with u soon. Let me kno if u need anything


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 25 2008, 02:58 PM~10949663
> *Are we gonna take another layitlow picture???
> *


im in :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

WE DONT PLAY TEJANO UP :0 :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

i b in da pit she finally ready


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Good Show!!!

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE......


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Blue Diamond will be making it's debut! :biggrin: 
Magentalicious will be blinging next to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jun 25 2008, 03:39 PM~10950347
> *What up Nick El Paso already sent the funds to Jr in midland He will be getting with u soon. Let me kno if u need anything
> *


Hey , how are u, great to hear from u,i'll be looking for Jr , already got the fever,we will be coming to El Chuco in Sept for the arte-picnic and show. got to ask you all to help me keep this topic going,my mom is in the hospital and its gonna be hard for me to keep up with the post , but i will try.
Thanks


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Jun 27 2008, 05:58 PM~10966514
> *B.D. IN DA HOUSE SABOR!!!!!!*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jun 27 2008, 09:41 PM~10967296
> *Hey , how are u, great to hear from u,i'll be looking for Jr , already got the fever,we will be coming to El Chuco in Sept for the arte-picnic and show. got to ask you all to help me keep this topic going,my mom is in the hospital and its gonna be hard for me to keep up with the post , but i will try.
> Thanks
> *


hope she get better bro


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Jun 27 2008, 06:58 PM~10966514
> *Blue Diamond will be making it's debut!  :biggrin:
> Magentalicious will be blinging next to it.  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up joe i thought you were bringin the car to El Paso and if you are pleeeaaaase dont wait for the last minute


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

=







]


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

up


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTMFT for a bad ass show :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/lowrider-final4091.jpg[/img]]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait for the show


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

save them nickels and dimes to make it out to this show it will be worth the trip wherever your rolling in from you WILL not be disapointed


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 1 2008, 12:24 PM~10989245
> *save them nickels and dimes to make it out to this show it will be worth the trip wherever your rolling in from  you  WILL not be disapointed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 1 2008, 11:24 AM~10989245
> *save them nickels and dimes to make it out to this show it will be worth the trip wherever your rolling in from  you  WILL not be disapointed
> *


Thanks bro,just saw post where Los Magnificos are throwing thier show Nov 16 in Houston,it;s gonna be tough having two big shows a week apart inTexas,but you better start saving mo pennies! 
:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 25 2008, 02:58 PM~10949663
> *Are we gonna take another layitlow picture???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jun 24 2008, 10:58 PM~10945209
> *Orale 'Solitos" made your mark in Odessa last year , we are working on a Texas size BBQ BY THE FAMOUS CHUCK WAGON GANG of Odessa, on Sat. for car show perticipants ,will let you know if it happens, also i just updated the site with the new entry forms
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


Orale carnal thanx homie ....let us know
god willing will be there Friday afternoon


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

We're working on the Sat. evening media press conference at the show and we are asking submitions for for the TSCS recognition awards, the following criteria is considered.
1 Participation or support of the TSCS 
2 craftsmanship painter,hydraulics, etc..
3 dedication to lowriders
4 community involvement,non prophit projects etc..
5 contributions the advancement of lowriding
6 how manny years of TSCS participation or dedication to lowriding

You can post or email us for privicy on our web site, we have been doing this at Bajitos on Friday morning,this year we will move the event to the show.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

been there 4 the last 9 years awsome show never disipointed


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Already.

Sup Nick how bout another pic nic before summer is over.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

IF you can go by a blood bank or bone marrow donation site please do so.
Lil Manny needs a match and its not that hard to get on the donor's list.

Nick if you would like i can get you info on how to have the National Bone Marrow registry set up at the car show to get more donors on the list.

In numerous reports they have stated that the best match for a person needing marrow is with in their own race.

Out of 11 million people on the marrow donor list about 7% are Latino......



> *On any given day, more than 6,000 men, women and children search the National Marrow Donor Program (NMDP) Registry for a life-saving donor. For many of these patients, a transplant may be the best and only hope of a cure. Each year Only 2,500 will find a match and receive a bone marrow transplant; of those, approximately 180 are Hispanics — a very small number is due to the probability of finding a match within the 7 percent in the registry that is composed of Hispanics. Because tissue types are inherited, patients are more likely to match someone from their own race or ethnicity. By joining the NMDP Registry, everyone will help more patients of all racial and ethnic backgrounds to find matching donors.*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider+Jul 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10994046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Q-Vo Gotti nos wuatchamos en Nov Carnal Pa echarnos un Tequilita (Casadores).Lol!!


----------



## jefe1904 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11013108
> *Chale Carnal Me personally i would rather attend your Jefitos Show i have been attending this show since the mid 80's every year .I have seen alot of  Nobody's become Hard Hitters,The following year. this is THE OG OF SHOWS IN  TEJAS.
> Q-Vo Gotti nos wuatchamos en Nov  Carnal Pa echarnos un Tequilita (Casadores).Lol!!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS CARNAL CAN'T WAIT FOR THE CAR HOP THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jefe1904 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11002260
> *IF you can go by a blood bank or bone marrow donation site please do so.
> Lil Manny needs a match and its not that hard to get on the donor's list.
> 
> ...


tHANKS BRO, tHE lowrider industry at the Tejano show has found matchs for several people ,including one in the Dallas area,every year the show has the bone marrow booth,we need to set one up at thr Dallas shows,that would be great


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait for another great show :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11002169
> *:biggrin: Already.
> 
> Sup Nick how bout another pic nic before summer is over.
> *


That would be nice,lets do it maybe for sept. 16/

:biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 5 2008, 11:39 PM~11020343
> *That would be nice,lets do it maybe for sept. 16/
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We're down :thumbsup: @ St. Anthony's like last year? Let me know a date and time.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

and counting


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jul 8 2008, 05:59 PM~11040459
> *and counting
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

whens the last day to pre register


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 5 2008, 11:39 PM~11020343
> *That would be nice,lets do it maybe for sept. 16/
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i think i will be there, car or no car :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any new updates


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 4 2008, 01:28 PM~11013108
> *
> Q-Vo Gotti nos wuatchamos en Nov  Carnal Pa echarnos un Tequilita (Casadores).Lol!!
> *


*lla sabes carnal.....see you there homie * :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll be coming from Minnesota, car or no car.. My family stays in midland :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11055270
> *lla sabes carnal.....see you there homie  :biggrin:
> *


how hany cars are yall gonna bring homie


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 10 2008, 01:09 AM~11053313
> *any new updates
> *


Just posted 08 entry forms on the web site, also we hqve begun to book artist, just added Metal group "Vicio" for outdoor Manny Ybarra stage and added them G spot Boyz from Dallas, new group but they re gonn be famous soon!
:biggrin: 

Looks like we will be adding a new bldg for award presentation, entertainemt and for la gente to to relax in.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:15 PM~11061092
> *Just posted 08 entry forms on the web site, also we hqve begun to book artist, just added Metal group "Vicio" for outdoor Manny Ybarra  stage and added them G spot Boyz from Dallas, new group but they re gonn be famous soon!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what's up Nick....Impalas Magazine is making the trip again...NO WAY WE ARE MISSING THIS ONE........had a great time last year and Toro has to return to Tejas......


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Jul 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11021983
> *We're down :thumbsup: @ St. Anthony's like last year?  Let me know a date and time.
> *


Whats up carnal! most of our cars are getting a make over ,so as soon s we can roll we'll throw that picnic together, also getting real close for my interior ,i'll let you know soon,


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

NICE SHOW COMO ESTAS NICK :worship: :worship:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11061152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale!Hope you make the trip this year,can wait it's like waiting for my birthday party, i want to make it special for my people this year

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/0605_lrmp_17_stejano_car_showcrowd.jpg[/img]] [url=http://%5bURL=http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/?action=view&current=a7017309.pbw]]
Nick


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jul 10 2008, 09:21 PM~11061141
> *NICE SHOW COMO ESTAS NICK :worship:  :worship:
> *


]Firme carnal! how are you doing? what can you tell me, are you coming this year? i know it's a few months awy but time is flying,and Orgullo has become a trade mark at my show,even if it's just on display it really brightens up the show.

I will be in Long Beach to support Kita and the other hall of famers in Sept. i will see you there,my madrecita took a bad turn and doctors are not assuring me that she will be with us much longer,but hopefully she will stand strong so i can make the trip to California,even if i have to fly in and out.
Big Pete says hi to you all,says the meal will be ready if you all make it in.
Peace  

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/p1010058.jpg[/img]]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt for a bad ass show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 10:22 PM~11061152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut issue is that in toro


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: cant wait


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

yup


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CAN I COME??


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 12 2008, 08:12 PM~11074407
> *wut issue is that in toro
> *


ISSUE #1 :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 14 2008, 08:15 AM~11083033
> *LATIN KUSTOMS WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


already waiting for you,make sure you reserve rooms now ,cause of the oil boom in Odessa -Midland hotels are booking solid especially on weekends, all events are booking up to 2 or 3 months in advance ,already the Oct 2 Permain basin oil show is sold out,no rooms 100 mile radious,go to the web site there is some hotel  info

www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 09:01 AM~11083306
> *CAN I COME??
> *


bring those Oldies!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11061119
> *Whats up carnal! most of our cars are getting a make over ,so as soon s we can roll we'll throw that picnic together, also getting real close for my interior ,i'll let you know soon,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any pix from previous shows?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

good show whats up nick :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11089126
> *already waiting for you,make sure you reserve rooms now ,cause of the oil boom in Odessa -Midland hotels are booking solid especially on weekends, all events are booking up to 2 or 3 months in advance ,already the Oct 2 Permain basin oil show is sold out,no rooms 100 mile radious,go to the web site there is some hotel   info
> 
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> *


whos the host hotel and what is the rate


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 16 2008, 01:02 PM~11103954
> *Any pix from previous shows?
> *


Last year.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=359510&st=440


----------



## bomba51 (Jul 17, 2008)

This show is gonna be Bad AZZ!!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 16 2008, 01:33 PM~11104153
> *good show whats up nick :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up carnal! hope u make it this November,whats new? Your the reason we named the "Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships" Thats a big contribution to the show! Hopefully this year i can hang out at the pit, last years show almost doubled up on us and we had alot of 1st time entries we had to attend to and that took most of the day.
The Taste of Latin C.C. and other West Texas clubs will hosting the show and we'll be making Sat. wrist band only,privite for participants,a media  press conference ,music and V.I.P. area. let me know if you make in.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

daaaaaaaammmmmitt already? seems like i was jus there. time flys and i'll be at this one again!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

any regulations on how ur car gotta be to enter the show?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 21 2008, 06:33 PM~11143157
> *any regulations on how ur car gotta be to enter the show?
> *


no regulations,but i'd suggest you be sitting on 13" cause :Hall of Fame" car clubs will be in da house and get ready to meet the ones you read about.
:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANY OTHER ACTS THAT YOU BOOKED


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 21 2008, 09:14 PM~11144666
> *ANY OTHER ACTS THAT YOU BOOKED
> *


Got some offers out there ,too early still, gonna be a mix and la gente from the west really love the Tejano artist so thats gonna firme. any suggestions? right now i'am working on the battlemof the bands "The Kumbia allstars vs La Mafia Sept 20 Odessa coliseum check it out on the site wwwmyspace.com/tejanosupercarshow.com :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

los super reyes


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11144644
> *no regulations,but i'd suggest you be sitting on 13" cause :Hall of Fame" car clubs will be in da house and get ready to meet the ones you read about.
> :biggrin:
> *


  got 14's on the lac.. :angry: lol fuck it i'll bring it down from MN, big rims too?


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:53 PM~11153499
> *  got 14's on the lac..  :angry:  lol  fuck it i'll bring it down from MN, big rims too?
> *


cool,you won,t regret it,let us know if you mke it down with the lac
:biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 21 2008, 11:27 PM~11145856
> *los super reyes
> *


That would be cool,40k for a show


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Jul 21 2008, 06:09 AM~11137613
> *
> *


http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/0807_lrmp_10_stejano_super_car_s-2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any word on the host motels and their rates :biggrin: MICHEAL SALGADO will be great too :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 11:22 PM~11144745
> *
> Got some offers out there ,too early still, gonna be a mix and la gente from the west really love the Tejano artist so thats gonna firme. any suggestions? right now i'am working on the battlemof the bands "The Kumbia allstars vs La Mafia Sept 20 Odessa coliseum check it out on the site wwwmyspace.com/tejanosupercarshow.com :biggrin:
> *


just a suggestion homie,maybe some chicano rappers,like capone-e,lil rob,ect....i would'nt waste money on those asswipes like threesix mafia,you get the picture.this is called a TEJANO car show right?i remember back when ya'll had tejano performers like jennifer pena,estrella,kumbia kings,pete,ect....those were some kick ass shows.thanx.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11136172
> *Whats up carnal! hope u make it this November,whats new? Your the reason we named the "Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships" Thats a big contribution to the show! Hopefully this year i can hang out at the pit, last years show almost doubled up on us and we had alot of 1st time entries we had to attend to and that took most of the day.
> The Taste of Latin C.C. and other West Texas clubs will hosting the show and we'll be making Sat. wrist band only,privite for participants,a media   press conference ,music and V.I.P. area. let me know if you make in.
> *


ill hit you up thanx nick :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

yea like MICHEAL SALGADO :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 09:22 PM~11144745
> *
> Got some offers out there ,too early still, gonna be a mix and la gente from the west really love the Tejano artist so thats gonna firme. any suggestions? right now i'am working on the battlemof the bands "The Kumbia allstars vs La Mafia Sept 20 Odessa coliseum check it out on the site wwwmyspace.com/tejanosupercarshow.com :biggrin:
> *


Sup Nick how about a War, Los Lonley Boys, Malo, Tierra Showcase. But not during the trophys so the riders can check them out. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Jul 27 2008, 04:12 PM~11191199
> *Sup Nick how about a War, Los Lonley Boys, Malo, Tierra Showcase.  But not during the trophys so the riders can check them out. :biggrin:
> *


yea! already working on artist, we'll know by sept or oct. one thing for sure ,it's gonn be baddddd!! can't wait, just brought on wild radio online. they will hosting one of the stages check out thier music,follow the link  
http://www.wildradioonline.com/player/index.html


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/34th%20%20tscs/img_0009.jpg[/img]]

Latin Pride in da house! Bajito Body Shop BBS


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

]

"The Tejano Boss" 3k
:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: wutz up nick


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 05:35 PM~11228382
> *:biggrin: wutz up nick
> *


Whats up bro! show's coming together, texs tours and Taste doing everything we can to maintain the Tradition,time is closing fast,before u know it's show time !
:biggrin:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

Q-VO NICK SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR. EL PASO TX.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11238886
> *Whats up bro! show's coming together, texs tours and Taste doing everything we can to maintain the Tradition,time is closing fast,before u know it's show time !
> :biggrin:
> *


yup im workin on my ride so i can take it there this year


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

UP


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 11:55 PM~11221773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RECKLESS RAUL_@Aug 1 2008, 11:40 PM~11239849
> * Q-VO NICK SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR. EL PASO TX.
> *


Raul bro! how u been ,i'll see u in El Chuco soon
:biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 3 2008, 04:00 PM~11248250
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 4 2008, 07:23 PM~11258233
> *back to the top
> *


TTT
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

Tejano Boss, Hmmmmmmmmmm. Might have to change the name. Whats up Nick???? 




> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 30 2008, 11:55 PM~11221773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Where we taking the layitlow picture this year??


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 10 2008, 10:22 PM~11061152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool I'm in like 3 of those pics!!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 7 2008, 04:24 PM~11287235
> *Tejano Boss, Hmmmmmmmmmm. Might have to change the name. Whats up Nick????
> *


Que paso jefe, time is flying bro, the show is shaping up real good,hope you will make


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11290659
> *Que paso jefe, time is flying bro, the show is shaping up real good,hope you will make
> 
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2008, 10:49 PM~11290846
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


West Texas!! :biggrin


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up nick


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

up :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any new news for the show


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 09:42 AM~11300490
> *any new news for the show
> *


Yea! the calls are coming in, lots of heavy hitters from all over,Houston ,Califas etc..and now we have an offical "Best in Show" Platinum sponsor 'Ford" .

As soon as i can confirm entertainment and special exhibits i will post on the official web site as well, any day now.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 9 2008, 12:31 PM~11300960
> *Yea! the calls are coming in, lots of heavy hitters from all over,Houston ,Califas etc..and now we have an offical "Best in Show" Platinum sponsor 'Ford" .
> 
> As soon as i can confirm entertainment and special exhibits i will post on the official web site as well, any day now.
> *


so yall are bringing latino heat to hereford


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 11:45 AM~11301038
> *so yall are bringing latino heat to hereford
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

it wuz good to see latino heat in hereford


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

the show is looking good bro.




TASTE OF LATIN C.C


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 11 2008, 03:30 PM~11316328
> *the show is looking good bro.
> TASTE OF LATIN C.C
> *


Whats up homie hows it going?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 7 2008, 10:50 PM~11289769
> *Where we taking the layitlow picture this year??
> *



See you in Odessa Ms. Dani!!! 

:wave:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

this show is gonna be off the charts this year ! im already excited.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 11 2008, 03:35 PM~11316377
> *Whats up homie hows it going?
> *


im doing good bro are you coming to the show?


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 12 2008, 10:02 AM~11323430
> *im doing good bro are you coming to the show?
> *


We have made to for over 10 years stright and we will be there this year too......Looking foward to see u , u doing ok?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 11 2008, 10:14 PM~11320334
> *this show is gonna be off the charts this year ! im already excited.
> *


x2 wutz up homie


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we gunna be there repping black magic ,rjcustoms n tru rydaz to the fullest :biggrin: 

hopefully on the bumper


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 12 2008, 05:20 PM~11326937
> *x2 wutz up homie
> *



im chillin mayne tryin to stack some paper to get my car together. whats up with you!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy cutting will be taking our truck from Yuma AZ out for this show. It's after Vegas so we can have the truck at it's best for your show.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Aug 12 2008, 09:12 PM~11328820
> *Krazy cutting will be taking our truck from Yuma AZ out for this show. It's after Vegas so we can have the truck at it's best for your show.
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick bro! for real thats clean


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11328825
> *thats sick bro!  for real thats clean
> *


where you stayin


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 11 2008, 09:37 PM~11319893
> *See you in Odessa Ms. Dani!!!
> 
> :wave:
> *


Ya, me and alot of people have been looking foward to this show! I can't wait to see you guys again! 
=)


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11328825
> *thats sick bro!  for real thats clean
> *


Thanks I appreciate that. We never been to texas before but theres always a first time.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11328889
> *Thanks I appreciate that. We never been to texas before but theres always a first time.
> *


its a good show and lot and lot and lots and lots

of entertainment!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it will be our 1st year down there my lil baby was born the 21st of nov last year so i didnt make it gunna be there this year tho fo sho


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 12 2008, 09:59 PM~11329274
> *it will be our 1st year down there my lil baby was born the 21st of nov last year so i didnt make it gunna be there this year tho fo sho
> *


its a great show stevie your gonna like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 12 2008, 09:21 PM~11328883
> *where you stayin
> *



same place ive been stayin homie . got any new shirts?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i was mad last year i so wanted to go but as i said a car show is every year my daughters only born once :biggrin: when you next in amarillo homie


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

soon i hope bro. see you in lubbock next month


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

cant wait 2 check out the show....


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 12 2008, 10:12 AM~11323484
> *We have made to for over 10 years stright and we will be there this year too......Looking foward to see u , u doing ok?
> *


yea homie im doing good so who all are coming down this year?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 12 2008, 11:08 PM~11329398
> *soon i hope bro. see you in lubbock next month
> *


 slam a few this weekend and talk about this project :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles+Aug 12 2008, 09:08 PM~11328780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man your gonna like it TEXAS BE DOING IT BIG :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 13 2008, 05:52 PM~11336576
> *ive been good homie tryn to shit my shit ready
> 
> *



i hear you homeboy maybe well be flyin the same plaque in about a year huh  stay up bro


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im tryin to make it to odessa this year


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 13 2008, 07:05 PM~11337099
> *im tryin to make it to odessa this year
> *


oh yeah that'll be nice homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11164242
> *cool,you won,t regret it,let us know if you mke it down with the lac
> :biggrin:
> *



whats up bro? i'll be moving to midland next month.. with the lac.. any big rims welcome? got my chrysler 300c with a sick paint job


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

first time I'll go to a nice big lowrider show :biggrin: .. My car aint all that but will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 13 2008, 09:21 PM~11339064
> *whats up bro? i'll be moving to midland next month.. with the lac.. any big rims welcome? got my chrysler 300c with a sick paint job
> *


Drop by the shop Bajito in Odessa,the show has allkinds of rides,also have an inport bldg D :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 11 2008, 02:35 PM~11316377
> *Whats up homie hows it going?
> *


\
ALREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 14 2008, 12:16 AM~11340323
> *Drop by the shop Bajito in Odessa,the show has allkinds of rides,also have an inport bldg D  :biggrin:
> *



:0    :biggrin: Pm me your number and the shops address


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait till the show :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WHAT'S UP........... ODESSA MAKE ROOM FOR MY 68.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 17 2008, 12:16 PM~11364762
> *
> *



so does that mean im gonna see the Linc. down there in Odessa??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 12:05 PM~11365060
> *so does that mean im gonna see the Linc. down there in Odessa??
> *


i *was* planning on it but with Magnificos so close i think im going to just spectate


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any new news nick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

this is the cars i'm bringing.. Nothing fancy..


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HELL NAH I FOUND THIS ON THE 3RD PAGE :angry:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i know :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope i can go


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i see chino looking you gonna be at the show chino


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

does anyone have the address to the center where they are having it.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Aug 12 2008, 08:12 PM~11328820
> *Krazy cutting will be taking our truck from Yuma AZ out for this show. It's after Vegas so we can have the truck at it's best for your show.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the relationship and can't wait to see them plaques. Odessa will be treated to another world champion, never seen in Odessa
Thanks


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 17 2008, 01:27 PM~11365488
> * any new news nick
> *



Well, already got Estillo c.c. coming in full force, real close to booking artist ,all we got to do is plan and wait,the show is around the corner


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11422583
> *Well, already got Estillo c.c. coming in full force, real close to booking artist ,all we got to do is plan and wait,the show is around the corner
> *



and you know you can count on us Nick. we will be goin just for that carne asada with you...  :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 24 2008, 12:32 AM~11422583
> *Well, already got Estillo c.c. coming in full force, real close to booking artist ,all we got to do is plan and wait,the show is around the corner
> *


   keep up the good work nick cant wait for a another bad ass show


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

tu sabes que si



> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11290659
> *Que paso jefe, time is flying bro, the show is shaping up real good,hope you will make
> 
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11431189
> *tu sabes que si
> *


you coming to the show fuastino


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

wuz up homies?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Aug 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11433594
> *wuz up homies?
> *


WHATS UP CHRIS???


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

*CADD-BERRY IS ALL TORN DOWN RIGHT NOW GETTING SOME MOTOR WORK DONE AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF NEW CHROME BUT U BETTER BELIEVE WE'LL BE THERE IN NOVEMBER REPRESENTING "SABOR" *


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Magentalicious will be there too. Here is a sneak peak of some of the new bling molded by R&R Hydraulics. 

Mo coming fo sho!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Aug 25 2008, 06:38 PM~11435086
> *CADD-BERRY IS ALL TORN DOWN RIGHT NOW  GETTING SOME MOTOR WORK DONE AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF NEW CHROME  BUT U BETTER BELIEVE WE'LL BE THERE IN NOVEMBER  REPRESENTING  "SABOR"
> 
> 
> ...


LUV THIS LAC!! GOT ONE COMING IN THE MIX AS WELL A 78 ht


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

damn some nice rides


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 25 2008, 04:25 PM~11434949
> *WHATS UP CHRIS???
> *



shit homie getting ready to move down there


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the candy.. Should be ready for Odessa..
Homie Styln 69 Impala - The Resurrection part lll


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 26 2008, 05:36 PM~11444440
> *Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the candy.. Should be ready for Odessa..
> Homie Styln 69 Impala - The Resurrection part lll
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks nice homie


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

:0  cant wait.. hope to meet some peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE 3 KARAT_@Aug 25 2008, 09:37 AM~11431189
> *tu sabes que si
> *


I'll take that as yes, the world champ will be in Odessa this Nov.! wow! i belive that of all the car of the year perticipants, you hold the record for the most apperances at the Tejano show.

This is more than just car show,the unity and what lowriders can achive in America as a whole can really shake the world, we should all endorse the next president of the USA and show that we can make a differance and we will be taken serious. I just feel good when my lowrider friends unite for a good cause.

Te miro muy pronto, dios te bendiga :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 26 2008, 03:36 PM~11444440
> *Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the candy.. Should be ready for Odessa..
> Homie Styln 69 Impala - The Resurrection part lll
> 
> ...


Be sure i catch a glimse of your ride bro,don't leave Odessa until i see your ride,let me know when u get here


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 12:06 AM~11438752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this picture does this monte no justice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 28 2008, 01:02 PM~11461518
> *this picture does this monte no justice
> *


come on now that is one of my pictures. will post more


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 04:50 PM~11463693
> * he quoted it
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:50 PM~11463705
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :banghead:
> *


my bad, i thought you were mad because someone posted one of your pics again :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick, are you going to make this show???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 04:53 PM~11463752
> *Rick, are you going to make this show???
> *



i want too


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 10:06 PM~11438752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this ride showing in Odessa??


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Full update coming soon![ I have also blocked 100 rooms at motel 6 and Grande "fun dome" you can get the info on the web site,rooms are already being booked ,must reserve by end of Sept, mention November car show
www.tejanosupercrshow.com </span>


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11463830
> *i want too
> *


Yes i personally want to invite you and your group to the show,i think it will bring us closer together,you will make lots of new friends.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 03:53 PM~11463752
> *Rick, are you going to make this show???
> *


Austin,TX ,your invited too! try to make it in and showcase your ride bro


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
4 da Homies from Taste Of Latin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 29 2008, 12:03 AM~11467727
> *Is this ride showing in Odessa??
> *


*try* to make it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WEBSITE SAYS THAT THERE GONNA HAVE LA MAFIA, BABY BASH, MC MAGIC, LA DIFFERANZIA, FAMA ARE GONNA BE PERFORMING AT THE SHOW


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

*WE JUST RECIEVED WORD THAT MANUELA HERNANDEZ MOTHER OF NICK HERNANDEZ HAS JUST GONE ON TO BE WITH THE LORD - NICK, MY BROTHER WE ARE TRULEY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS. WE BOTH KNOW, THAT YOUR "JEFITA" IS IN A BETTER PLACE. TIMES LIKE THIS ARE NEVER EASY FOR ANYONE. JUST KNOW THAT WE ARE ALL PRAYING FOR YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR FAMILY. MAY GOD GIVE YOU A SPIRIT OF PEACE AND UNDERSTANDING *


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

My prayers goes out to his family


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

may she rest in peace


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

we'll b prayin for your familia......... :angel:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Aug 28 2008, 11:58 PM~11468360
> *Yes i personally want to invite you and your group to the show,i think it will bring us closer together,you will make lots of new friends.
> 
> *



thanks


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hey bro.. the link on ur signature is wrong.. http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/...

u put crshow... just making a correction so people wont be confused


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

hwo much is the fee for a regular space? per car?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WE TAKING A LAY IT LOW PIC THIS YEAR


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Sep 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11578232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP

I'm sorry about your loss Nick, my family's prayers are with ya'll.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MOM NICK


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Sep 9 2008, 06:11 PM~11561722
> *hwo much is the fee for a regular space? per car?
> *



how much do i send per car? regular parking?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Nick, 
Glad to hear that Javier Galvan and Grupo Fama are coming to the show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

when is move in time?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

reserved my room the other day at motel 6


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

que Descanse en Paz tu Jefita Nick our Condolences go out to your familia from mine. we will keep you in our prayers


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11664237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want to thank everyone for your compassion, my fellow club members ,words can not discribe my gratitude,i knew the day was close ,i prayed and put my trust in my lord,you see my Mom was \there from day one, she taught me how to drive,on her 52 chev and was always proud and encouraging even when it seemed like life or death,for standing up for what i belived in, my first shows were in front of 500 simms st ,my moms house in da south side barrio of Odessa,at Magnolia and gulf st., where the Dukes ,the trojans, the black jacks and my brothers used to roam. a time of injustice, unfairnes and proverty ,seems like just yesterday,i was holding her hand on 9/9/9:36am, i felt her last 5 heartbeats, slowly fading, she used to say “go take care of bussiness son ,don't worry about me”,but i did worry and ,i was also troubled and concerned about the show this November,thats why i've been silent ,not knowing what to expect ,it's taken me days to reply but the show must go on and i must ask all my friends to help me preserve this great tradition, be on your best,make this a familly show where your mothers and grandmothers can hold thier heads up and be proud of what we represent

I wish i could have been in Long Beach with my friends and all the HALL OF FAME inducties this past Saturday ,Kita and Fernando i wanted to be there for you,to honor you and show you my friendship,i owed that trip to everyone including Joe Ray and Texas Ed,please forgive me.
Cosa Nuestra
Our Thing
Our Thing:Lowriding
lowriding:Famillia
Familia :respecto

37th Annual Tejano Super Car Show
Taste of Latin
Nicky Hernandez


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

She's coming Nov. 23,2008</span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 24 2008, 11:42 PM~11693150
> *I want to thank everyone for your compassion, my fellow  club members ,words can not discribe my gratitude,i knew the day was close ,i prayed and put my trust in my lord,you see my Mom was \there from day one, she taught me how to drive,on her 52 chev and was always proud and encouraging even when it seemed like life or death,for standing up for what i belived in, my first shows were in front of 500 simms st ,my moms house in da south side barrio of Odessa,at Magnolia and gulf st., where the Dukes ,the trojans, the black jacks and my brothers used to roam. a time of injustice, unfairnes and proverty ,seems like just yesterday,i was holding her hand on 9/9/9:36am, i felt her last 5 heartbeats, slowly fading, she used to say “go take care of bussiness son ,don't worry about me”,but i did worry and ,i was also troubled and concerned about the show this November,thats why i've been silent ,not knowing what to expect ,it's taken me days to reply but the show must go on and i must ask all my friends to help me preserve this great tradition, be on your best,make this a familly show where your mothers and grandmothers can hold thier heads up and be proud of what we represent
> 
> I wish i could have been in Long Beach with my friends and all the HALL OF FAME inducties this past Saturday ,Kita and Fernando i wanted to be there for you,to honor you and show you my friendship,i owed that trip to everyone including Joe Ray and Texas Ed,please forgive me.
> ...


Nick, I sorry to hear about your loss.. Your Mother & you are in my prayers homie.. 

I'll be at the show and many of the members from the ULA well be there as we are every year.. The best show in Texas... I'm sure your Mom will be smiling down on you saying 'go take care of business'..


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11693442
> *Nick, I sorry to hear about your loss.. Your Mother & you are in my prayers homie..
> 
> I'll be at the show and many of the members from the ULA well be there as we are every year.. The best show in Texas... I'm sure your Mom will be smiling down on you saying 'go take care of business'..
> *


Homie brother how are u? gracias my friend,time to move forward, maybe Dallas is in sight next year ,who knows? rI eally appreciate the U.L.A.
Thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:31 AM~11693462
> *Homie brother how are u? gracias my friend,time to move forward, maybe Dallas is in sight next year ,who knows? rI eally appreciate the U.L.A.
> Thanks
> *


I'm doing good. I retired 2 weeks ago.. Time to relax and lowride.. Dallas sure could use another big show.. Keep me posted.. If you need lead man here let me know, I got plenty of time on my hand now.. :biggrin: 
My goal is to have my 69 ready for your show..


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11693150
> *I want to thank everyone for your compassion, my fellow  club members ,words can not discribe my gratitude,i knew the day was close ,i prayed and put my trust in my lord,you see my Mom was \there from day one, she taught me how to drive,on her 52 chev and was always proud and encouraging even when it seemed like life or death,for standing up for what i belived in, my first shows were in front of 500 simms st ,my moms house in da south side barrio of Odessa,at Magnolia and gulf st., where the Dukes ,the trojans, the black jacks and my brothers used to roam. a time of injustice, unfairnes and proverty ,seems like just yesterday,i was holding her hand on 9/9/9:36am, i felt her last 5 heartbeats, slowly fading, she used to say “go take care of bussiness son ,don't worry about me”,but i did worry and ,i was also troubled and concerned about the show this November,thats why i've been silent ,not knowing what to expect ,it's taken me days to reply but the show must go on and i must ask all my friends to help me preserve this great tradition, be on your best,make this a familly show where your mothers and grandmothers can hold thier heads up and be proud of what we represent
> 
> I wish i could have been in Long Beach with my friends and all the HALL OF FAME inducties this past Saturday ,Kita and Fernando i wanted to be there for you,to honor you and show you my friendship,i owed that trip to everyone including Joe Ray and Texas Ed,please forgive me.
> ...


sorry to hear about your loss nick my prayers go out to you and your family as for the show it just keeps getting bigger and better every year thats why its the best show in texas :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2008, 11:56 PM~11693572
> *I'm doing good. I retired 2 weeks ago.. Time to relax and lowride.. Dallas sure could use another big show.. Keep me posted.. If you need lead man here let me know, I got plenty of time on my hand now.. :biggrin:
> My goal is to have my 69 ready for your show..
> *



Great! looking forward to your 69, i just found my ride 69 mrk111,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

59 days till the show :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

getting closer :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Sep 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11711104
> *getting closer :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk this im booking my room next week. ill for sure take my bike and try and debut the bomb there...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 27 2008, 11:06 AM~11714114
> *fk this im booking my room next week. ill for sure take my bike and try and debut  the bomb there...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 25 2008, 10:12 PM~11702334
> *59 days till the show  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its getting closer


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 25 2008, 09:12 PM~11702334
> *59 days till the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

55 dayz


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 25 2008, 12:18 AM~11693378
> *</span></span></span>
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt.

the knights are coming


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11693442
> *Nick, I sorry to hear about your loss.. Your Mother & you are in my prayers homie..
> 
> I'll be at the show and many of the members from the ULA well be there as we are every year.. The best show in Texas... I'm sure your Mom will be smiling down on you saying 'go take care of business'..
> *


Nick, sorry for your loss. Only time well heal your hurt. You're in my prayers. 

Helen Carmona
You probably know me as Joel's wife. Los Magnificos.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11773988
> *Nick, sorry for your loss.  Only time well heal your hurt.  You're in my prayers.
> 
> Helen Carmona
> ...


God Bless,i know you;ve been there,thanks for the friendship


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

back ttt


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

The following awards will also be presented before the main awards on Sunday,These gentlemen will also be nominated for the LRM 09 Hall of Fame Inductions

08 Leo Rivera award presented to an El Paso clubs 
08 Tony Garcia Award presented by "Taste of Latin",Tony was one of the founders of this organaztion</span>


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

HOMIES Car Club will be there.


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

My condolences go out to you and your family. My prayers go out to you. Good luck with the show.






> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Sep 24 2008, 11:42 PM~11693150
> *I want to thank everyone for your compassion, my fellow  club members ,words can not discribe my gratitude,i knew the day was close ,i prayed and put my trust in my lord,you see my Mom was \there from day one, she taught me how to drive,on her 52 chev and was always proud and encouraging even when it seemed like life or death,for standing up for what i belived in, my first shows were in front of 500 simms st ,my moms house in da south side barrio of Odessa,at Magnolia and gulf st., where the Dukes ,the trojans, the black jacks and my brothers used to roam. a time of injustice, unfairnes and proverty ,seems like just yesterday,i was holding her hand on 9/9/9:36am, i felt her last 5 heartbeats, slowly fading, she used to say “go take care of bussiness son ,don't worry about me”,but i did worry and ,i was also troubled and concerned about the show this November,thats why i've been silent ,not knowing what to expect ,it's taken me days to reply but the show must go on and i must ask all my friends to help me preserve this great tradition, be on your best,make this a familly show where your mothers and grandmothers can hold thier heads up and be proud of what we represent
> 
> I wish i could have been in Long Beach with my friends and all the HALL OF FAME inducties this past Saturday ,Kita and Fernando i wanted to be there for you,to honor you and show you my friendship,i owed that trip to everyone including Joe Ray and Texas Ed,please forgive me.
> ...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Oct 5 2008, 11:09 AM~11783034
> *My condolences go out to you and your family. My prayers go out to you. Good luck with the show.
> *


Thank you Ron, hope to se you soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thee Artistics will be there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

NICK..

ON BEHALF OF MY FATHER JESSE VALADEZ SR. AND I, OUR PRAYERS AND CONDOLENCES ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...

LB...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

HELLO NICK.I WANTED TO SAY HELLO AND WANTED TO SEND OUT MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ON THE LOSS OF YOUR MOTHER.I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW.IT IS ALWAYS AN EVENT TO MAKE EVERY YEAR.GOOD LUCK AND GOD BLESS YOU. THANKS JOE RUIZ


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual *Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd* in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:*NO ODESSA!!!!* SORRY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 10:48 AM~11801409
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



x45


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Odessa ALL The Way  :thumbsup: If you ain't here you don't know what your missing :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 7 2008, 01:53 PM~11802477
> *Odessa ALL The Way  :thumbsup:  If you ain't here you don't know what your missing  :biggrin:
> *


some of us will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:53 PM~11802477
> *Odessa ALL The Way  :thumbsup:  If you ain't here you don't know what your missing  :biggrin:
> *


x100000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

11-23-08 ODESSA


----------



## edgarou (Aug 20, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:53 PM~11802477
> *Odessa ALL The Way  :thumbsup:  If you ain't here you don't know what your missing  :biggrin:
> *


will be there


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WE WILL SEE YOU IN ODESSA.HOPE TO HAVE AGREAT TIME. REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 7 2008, 11:53 AM~11802477
> *Odessa ALL The Way  :thumbsup:  If you ain't here you don't know what your missing  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11817713
> *will be there
> *


What you takeing up there B? You finally going to do hit the switch your self! Or are going to have to call your boy from cali to help you? :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11802491
> *some of us will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


  


FO SHO!


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service..


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

quote=dirty_duece,Oct 9 2008, 07:45 AM~11820566]
:thumbsup:
[/quote]

THE TRADITION CONTINUES!


=







]


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2008, 10:31 PM~11835843
> *Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service..
> *


Thanks for the support, i'll try to have my 69 Mark III there  also


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11802491
> *some of us will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


Great!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

the show is looking good!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 10 2008, 10:31 PM) 
Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service.. 
===============================================


> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 11 2008, 12:14 AM~11836136
> *Thanks for the support, i'll try to have my 69 Mark III  there   also
> *


Right on homie, The speed limits 68 cause at 69 you eat it.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 11 2008, 10:12 AM~11837464
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 10 2008, 10:31 PM)
> Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service..
> ===============================================
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

=http://








]
=http://







]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

just booked our rooms today  ill be there car or not.......


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11838618
> *=http://
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

waz up to all my brothers 
and sisters from taste of latin 
car club!
start cleaning ur rides for the 
37th tejano super car SHOW
cuz its almost show time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST A REMINDER THAT WE R HAVING A SHOW THIS WEEKIN 
WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW 6'TROPHY
$100 BEST BIKE 
HOPE SOME OF YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

nick i need a spot !! holla at me !!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking like its gunna be a good show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what's up Nick...we are making the trip again...could you forward or post some room info?????


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

2 ALL MY BROTHERS OUT THERE 
IS GOIN TO BE THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH 
LOVE N RESPECT TASTE OF LATIN C.C.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW YALL DA TROPHY WE GOT 4 R SHOW 
















BEST CAR $250 6' TROPHY
BEST BIKE $100 4'TROPHY


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

Solitos Northern Illinois will be there  

si dios quiere.............


whens the deadline for registration?????????????? (anyone)


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Oct 16 2008, 11:47 PM~11888876
> *Solitos Northern Illinois will be there
> 
> si dios quiere.............
> ...


Pre-registration deadline Nov 1st; sent mine today.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

hope the clubs get jumpin :0


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2008, 07:49 PM~11875261
> *what's up Nick...we are making the trip again...could you forward or post some room info?????
> *


Orale! thanks for the west coast support,we have a special gathering on Sat. evening for all the all of Fame car clubs , and and infamus lowrider legends that will be in attendence,we l aso ave some new taste cars breaking out and Bldg G will be showcasing all Estillo chapters.

Follow this link for room discounts, http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/hotel_info.php


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11895449
> *Pre-registration deadline Nov 1st; sent mine today.
> *


I will be taking applications by mail all te way to Friday Nov.21st,thet will just be considered late registration,see you there thanks


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Oct 16 2008, 09:47 PM~11888876
> *Solitos Northern Illinois will be there
> 
> si dios quiere.............
> ...



Nov 1st for pre-reg any forms recieved after nov 1st will be considered late-reg
i'll be looking out for your entries,thanks for the support


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt....Great show! Sorry we will miss it this year Nick, but we will definitely be back next year!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 20 2008, 11:18 AM~11917830
> *ttt....Great show!  Sorry we will miss it this year Nick, but we will definitely be back next year!
> *


x2
See ya'll next year


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

a black and tan el paso car will be there...


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHOS PREFORMING


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 11 2008, 10:12 AM~11837464
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 10 2008, 10:31 PM)
> Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service..
> ===============================================
> ...


My 69 almost done... Odessa will the first show I've been to with my 69 Impala. It caught fire 3yrs ago...


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 21 2008, 05:31 AM~11927175
> *a black and tan el paso car will be there...
> *



Orale! I might be in El Chuco this weekend  .


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

NICK STILL WAITING ON YOUR CALL


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11934114
> *Orale! I might be in El Chuco this weekend  .
> *


nick if you do bring regristration form carnal i need one !! when you coming where you gonna be ??


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

JUST GOT A CALL FROM CITY STYLE CAR CLUB aka THE LEAL BROS. THEY WILL BE COMMING TO ODESSA IN NOVEMBER, REPRESENTING CORPUS CHRISTI WITH EIGHT RIDES (CONFIRMED), AND POSSIBLY A COUPLE MORE IN THE NEXT TWO OR THREE WEEKS.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

i always loved seeing the taste of latin club every now and then when i would visit my family off of grant st.


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

SABOR


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 24 2008, 09:08 PM~11967908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the flier looks good with my truck on there. I guess there still is a place for Radicals and Trucks, Maybe I just have to go to Texas more. Thanks Nick


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

does anybody have big eds number?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2008, 09:29 AM~11970149
> *does anybody have big eds number?
> *




his number is 2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 11 2008, 03:03 PM~11838618
> *=http://
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass H2 on the flyer homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

see you guys there...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Oct 25 2008, 09:29 AM~11970149
> *does anybody have big eds number?
> *


pm sent


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 26 2008, 05:20 PM~11977416
> *pm sent
> *


q-vo dos cochino...??? im taking the lincoln this year finally, but its not even close to finish, just cheaper to get in that way!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 26 2008, 05:45 PM~11978459
> *q-vo dos cochino...???  im taking the lincoln this year finally, but its not even close to finish, just cheaper to get in that way!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: que ondas ralph is freddy bringing his lincoln too??? what day are yall coming into town??


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

waz up joe Gomez!
how was ur trip to El pasco?
Did you talk to Robert 
in R and R customs sbout that rag impala?
Sure will like to have it!
Ur 73 Blue Diamond is looking Cool :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 26 2008, 05:45 PM~11978459
> *q-vo dos cochino...???  im taking the lincoln this year finally, but its not even close to finish, just cheaper to get in that way!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 So BigDogg you going to Odessa this year !!! :0


----------



## UCE 3 KARAT (Oct 3, 2005)

3 Karat will be there!!!!!! UCE will be there!!!!!!! 




> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Oct 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11913574
> *Orale! thanks for the west coast support,we have a special gathering on Sat. evening for all the all of Fame car clubs , and and infamus lowrider legends that will be in attendence,we l aso ave some new taste cars breaking out and Bldg G will be showcasing all Estillo chapters.
> 
> Follow this link for room discounts, http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/hotel_info.php
> *


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11979003
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: que ondas ralph is freddy bringing his lincoln too??? what day are yall coming into town??
> *


Saturday morning. Bright and early. Have the coffee ready.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 27 2008, 03:05 PM~11986365
> *Saturday morning. Bright and early. Have the coffee ready.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you mean have the beer ready :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 27 2008, 07:11 PM~11987598
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you mean have the beer ready :biggrin:
> *


I was trying to be politically correct. But yeah, alcohol will be fine too.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Oct 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11979003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that'll work i guess??? :| :| :|


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

el paso will be in the house


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL B THERE!!! uffin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 27 2008, 07:39 PM~11989415
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL B THERE!!! uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies+Oct 27 2008, 05:21 PM~11987724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 21 2008, 03:49 PM~11932299
> *My 69 almost done... Odessa will the first show I've been to with my 69 Impala. It caught fire 3yrs ago...
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TTT for the best show in tx!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Oct 30 2008, 05:54 PM~12019320
> *TTT for the best show in tx!!!!
> *


x985109537109


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12020575
> *x985109537109
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BOULEVARD ACES will be there for the first time.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:26 AM~12024311
> *BOULEVARD ACES will be there for the first time.
> *


See you guys there. I'm leaving Friday..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2008, 09:52 AM~12025030
> *See you guys there. I'm leaving Friday..
> *




SO WHAT JOHN IM LEAVING THURSDAY 
























































TO HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 10:57 AM~12025072
> *SO WHAT JOHN IM LEAVING THURSDAY
> TO HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


Have fun... Then I'm leaving Wed to ODESSA...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2008, 10:08 AM~12025161
> *Have fun... Then I'm leaving Wed to ODESSA...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I LOVE THE ODESSA SHOW MAN ITS THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS. 

*
TTT FOR THE BEST SHOW IN TEXAS*


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Dont forget to check out the awards ceremony on Sat Night!!!!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Wish I could of been at both!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TODAY IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE GOT ON THE SUPER SHOW WEBSITE. THAT BITCH IS JAMMIN. DAMN ITS GONNA BE ON IN ODESSA.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Cadd-berry 
and 73 texas top less
getting ready 2 go pick up some 
more bling bling 4
Roberts 63

Best Car Show 
In Texas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

CHECK THIS OUT

LOWRIDERS ONLY


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

ill be there this year and next year with a single pump hopper :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Nov 1 2008, 03:27 PM~12034062
> *ill be there this year and next year with a single pump hopper  :biggrin:
> *


wat up chato longtime no see u still got the hopper hit me up it gettin hot here in amarillo got lots of hoppers what about there in L-town? later :biggrin:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 31 2008, 08:26 AM~12024311
> *BOULEVARD ACES will be there for the first time.
> *


Hope you enjoy the show,just want to assure you that my staff will expecting your arrival,i am sure the people of Odessa will appreciate your rides and am glad that our friends in El Paso, Ariz & Califas will greatly   appreciate what Texas has to offer,it is not good that our 2 Texas shows are on the same day ,but it is what it is and i will respect Jon in Houston and everyones decision of which show to attend.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Nick. I can't apologize enough for our shows falling on the same day. We were put in a place due to facility and our relationship with the radio station that the show was either November 23rd or not at all. Next year will be different and we will be at the show just as we have been these last couple of years. Amazing show and we were looking forward to attending...

I would still love to see Nick do a west Texas event on next year's tour!


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Any Vendors intrested please follow the link
<a href=\'http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/vendors.php\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/vendors.php</a>


http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l192/tejanolowrider/08poster2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 2 2008, 12:57 PM~12039492
> *Thanks Nick.  I can't apologize enough for our shows falling on the same day.  We were put in a place due to facility and our relationship with the radio station that the show was either November 23rd or not at all.  Next year will be different and we will be at the show just as we have been these last couple of years.  Amazing show and we were looking forward to attending...
> 
> I would still love to see Nick do a west Texas event on next year's tour!
> *


I understand your position with the radio station,sometimes corporate radio doesn't understand communty values,sometimes you have to make decisions and live with them , there is a better day ahead for us. keep the peace "United we Stand "United we Fall' God Bless


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 31 2008, 07:30 PM~12029550
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> LOWRIDERS ONLY
> *




that was a tight ass video. big ups to rollerz only on that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 2 2008, 03:51 PM~12039797
> *I understand your position with the radio station,sometimes corporate radio doesn't understand communty values,sometimes you have to make decisions and live with them , there is a better day ahead for us. keep the peace "United we Stand "Divided we Fall'  God Bless
> *



fixed


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Nick I'll be Calling the shop soon to get some forms sent
out to me out here in Califas .Alratos Carnal


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

HELLO NICK.I WILL SEE YOU AT THE CAR SHOW.I CAN'T WAIT FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT.THANKS FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE RAZA.MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.JOE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Nov 5 2008, 09:39 AM~12069198
> *HELLO NICK.I WILL SEE YOU AT THE CAR SHOW.I CAN'T WAIT FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT.THANKS FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE RAZA.MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.JOE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Nov 5 2008, 09:39 AM~12069198
> *HELLO NICK.I WILL SEE YOU AT THE CAR SHOW.I CAN'T WAIT FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT.THANKS FOR ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE RAZA.MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.JOE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: ttmft


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

CITY STYLE & LEAL BROS. FRO CORPUS CHRISTI TX. WILL BE THEIR FO SHO SHOWING SOME LOVE


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 6 2008, 11:01 AM~12080086
> *CITY STYLE & LEAL BROS. FRO CORPUS CHRISTI TX. WILL BE THEIR FO SHO SHOWING SOME LOVE
> *



Have as safe trip brothers, i was just remembering the old Texsa Tours days at the bayfront in C.C. we sure miss the beach ,it was 1979 i believe when Tase of Latin first made the trip to unite with Chapter 2, that was great! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Nov 6 2008, 01:01 PM~12080086
> *CITY STYLE & LEAL BROS. FRO CORPUS CHRISTI TX. WILL BE THEIR FO SHO SHOWING SOME LOVE
> *




Orale City Style (Primos) looking foward to seeing you guys here in Odessa in a little more than two weeks. Hoping you guys can convince your jefe & jefita to make the trip also. Later.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

no hoppers posted yet ?? whos gonna be at the hop ??


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 6 2008, 03:48 PM~12082022
> *Have as safe trip brothers,  i was just remembering the old Texsa Tours days at the bayfront in C.C. we sure miss the beach ,it was 1979 i believe when Tase of Latin first made the trip to unite with Chapter 2, that was great! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 7 2008, 01:18 AM~12087054
> *no hoppers posted yet ?? whos gonna be at the hop ??
> *


X2


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
Recognition Awards
Ector County Coliseum Building A
Sat. November 22,2008 5pm -6pm
Official ribbon cutting by Hispanic chamber of comerece,city officials will be present ,proclamation for the Tejano super car show weekend will be read by City of Odessa official. meal will be provided RSVP

Hall of Fame Award.
Faustino Flores owner of the renowned 1958 Chevrolet Impala “3K Diamond”. a 3 time Lowrider Magazine world champion and 4 time Tejano Super Car Show “Texas Champion” from UCE Car Club of El Paso T.X. We honor you with great pride; you have earned a part of lowrider History. 

Life Time Contributor
– Benny Ramos Imperials Car Club of El Paso, Texas, who has attended the TSCS since the first Cinco De Mayo in 1982. He has demonstrated great respect for this Odessa tradition farther more we recognize his outstanding dedication to one of the most prestigious car clubs in the world Imperials Car Club.

Craftsmanship Award
– Ezekiel Garcia known as the Engraver of Rollerz Only Car Club. Born in Long Beach, California his dream car “Royal Flush” graced the cover of Lowrider Magazine which led him to open his own business. “Precision Engraving” which is dedicated to the lowrider industry.

37th annual tejano super car show Appreciation Awards

We present you this award in recognition of your continuous support to the TSCS and your outstanding craftsmanship and dedication to the art of lowriding.

Orlando Cobos Imperials Car Club
Joe Ruiz Phaylanx Car Club 
Chris Otero Majestics Car Club




Armando Gonzalez 2 time world champion from Yuma, Arizona born and raised in Brawley, California. A 1st generation lowrider that started following the art at the age of 17 and after 7 years of dedication accomplished his dream by winning 2 world championships, we thank you for your dedication to lowriding and also recognize your craftsmanship, thanks for showcasing on our 2008 main floor. 
Krazy Kreation”

Leo Rivera, memorial award
In remembrance and appreciation of many years dedicated to the advancement of the lowrider community in El Paso Tx. And recognition of support to the tejano super car show
Presence car club

Tony Garcia Memorial
One of the original founders of Taste Of Latin Car Club
In remembrance and appreciation of of many years dedicated to the lowrider community of the Odessa, Tx. 
Taste of Latin car club


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*HOMIE STYLN WILL BE IN DA HOUSE WITH TWO CARS*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got my room booked


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 9 2008, 12:48 PM~12104763
> *HOMIE STYLN WILL BE IN DA HOUSE WITH TWO CARS
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Craftsmanship Award
– Ezekiel Garcia known as the Engraver of Rollerz Only Car Club. Born in Long Beach, California his dream car “Royal Flush” graced the cover of Lowrider Magazine which led him to open his own business. “Precision Engraving” which is dedicated to the lowrider industry.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*SolitoS Car Club is registered and will be in the house!!!!!! 

COMING FROM NORTHERN ILLINOIS & LUBBOCK,TEXAS*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 11 2008, 11:02 PM~12130485
> *SolitoS Car Club is registered and will be in the house!!!!!!
> 
> COMING FROM NORTHERN ILLINOIS & LUBBOCK,TEXAS
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

getting closer...!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone KNow Of Spots To Hit Up In Odessa Or Midland 
Restaurants, Clubs, Bars,, Dont Forget Strip Clubs.,,,


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 12:55 PM~12135014
> *Anyone KNow Of Spots To Hit Up In Odessa Or Midland
> Restaurants, Clubs, Bars,, Dont Forget Strip Clubs.,,,
> *


 :cheesy: strip clubs!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ricky B TSCS (Nov 13, 2008)

Orale, cant wait to have everyone down. Sorry I never post...............Big Nick holds it down for all of us at the TSCS


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 11 2008, 09:02 PM~12130485
> *SolitoS Car Club is registered and will be in the house!!!!!!
> 
> COMING FROM NORTHERN ILLINOIS & LUBBOCK,TEXAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its almost here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Nov 7 2008, 12:18 AM~12087054
> *no hoppers posted yet ?? whos gonna be at the hop ??
> *


my homeboy stevie is bringing to hoppers along with the black magic crew :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

sup top less


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got word that that Baby Bash will be bringing some special quest to perform!
11 days and counting...also have V.I.P. passes for sale ,get to meet the artist,et, drink and hang out with the crew,bring your camers! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

Be sure to get your in grounds in and out parking pass


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 02:17 AM~12143282
> *
> Just got word that that Baby Bash will be bringing some special quest to perform!
> 11 days and counting...also have V.I.P. passes for sale ,get to meet the artist,et, drink and hang out with the crew,bring your camers! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 10:55 AM~12135014
> *Welcome to Hoedessa!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 13 2008, 05:15 PM~12148040
> *restaurants: Stay on 42nd between grandveiw and john ben sheppard
> Hooters-john ben shepard and university
> Clubs and bars:  Fast Eddies-42nd next to golden corral, Buffalo Wild Wings- 42nd  and grandveiw, Grahms-42nd behind home depot, La Playa and Club Tequila 8th and Grandveiw next to a grocery store, Billiard's on 8th  half mile west of grandveiw in a shopping center,  bar- Joe's Place-south grant and murphy
> ...


 :biggrin: Thank You Sur .... :cheesy:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

next weekend !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't wait. Debating on leaving Friday night or sat early. Same deal I guess. If anyone rolling out from round houston let me know. Ill be rolling solo in my truck.


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

whats up wit tha bullshit i hear about 25 dollars 
trailert fee any one heard


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

TEAM 325


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Well looks like so far we are holding good on pre register,office will be open late all this week and phones are ringing,we'll still take forms up till wed maybe thursday 35.00. 
Got some new calls from L.A cars taht will showing up.i'am looking forward to finding out if we get any suprise show stoppers. If you come please remember to vist Lil manny's bone marrow booth in annex and bldg c, Manny told his teacher that this is his biggest day he looks forward to,cause everyone makes him feels good.He is still hanging on just turned 13 and beat all expectations, we got to find him a match,if we do that this year all lowriders will be considred angels,if we don't take the little cotton swab test, he will run out of time,and it does not matter if u smoke or drink, even the day of the test ,it doesn't matter,this test is privite info and canot be used against you. This is a matter of life and death, you could be his hero.Hope you help me spread the word.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2008, 11:22 PM~12169174
> *Well looks like so far we are holding good on pre register,office will be open late all this week and phones are ringing,we'll still take forms up till wed maybe thursday 35.00.
> Got some new calls from L.A cars taht will showing up.i'am looking forward to finding out if we get any suprise show stoppers. If you come please remember to vist Lil manny's bone marrow booth in annex and bldg c, Manny told his teacher that this is his biggest day he looks forward to,cause everyone makes him feels good.He is still hanging on just turned 13 and beat all expectations, we got to find him a match,if we do that this year all lowriders will be considred angels,if we don't take the little cotton swab test, he will run out of time,and it does not matter if u smoke or drink, even the day of the test ,it doesn't matter,this test is privite info and canot be used against you. This is a matter of life and death, you could be his hero.Hope you help me spread the word.
> *


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Nov 15 2008, 11:42 PM~12169313
> *
> *



Keep it live!!!!!!!! hELP little mANNY yBARRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Test  

Check out el shanana in da news ,also "Krazy Kreation" story is misquoted, but never the less, it made front full page in color in the Odessaa American newspaper, 
http://www.oaoa.com/news/car_22945___artic...dez_people.html


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 15 2008, 11:48 PM~12169352
> *Keep it live!!!!!!!! hELP little mANNY yBARRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Test
> 
> Check out el shanana in da news ,also "Krazy Kreation"  story is misquoted, but never the less, it made front full page in color in the Odessaa American newspaper,
> ...


so whats up wit tha trailer fee


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

WHATS UP FLEETWOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 16 2008, 01:22 AM~12169174
> *Well looks like so far we are holding good on pre register,office will be open late all this week and phones are ringing,we'll still take forms up till wed maybe thursday 35.00.
> Got some new calls from L.A cars taht will showing up.i'am looking forward to finding out if we get any suprise show stoppers. If you come please remember to vist Lil manny's bone marrow booth in annex and bldg c, Manny told his teacher that this is his biggest day he looks forward to,cause everyone makes him feels good.He is still hanging on just turned 13 and beat all expectations, we got to find him a match,if we do that this year all lowriders will be considred angels,if we don't take the little cotton swab test, he will run out of time,and it does not matter if u smoke or drink, even the day of the test ,it doesn't matter,this test is privite info and canot be used against you. This is a matter of life and death, you could be his hero.Hope you help me spread the word.
> *


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Puro Sabor 63 WILL BE comming out to play for the 37th Tejano Super CAr Show 
A lil peek for u Homies


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

73 texas top less is 1 of the Proud builder of puro sobor 63
thank you brothers and sisters from Taste Of Latin C.c 
for being 1 of them


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Nov 16 2008, 01:35 AM~12169643
> *WHATS UP FLEETWOOD
> *


hey whats up loco you gonna be in the hop again this year ?? im leaving from el paso friday


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Homies getting ready for the show.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 16 2008, 12:21 PM~12171647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For all you homies from different car clubs 
start cleaning and wax ur caritos 7 more days 
for 37th Tejano SUper car 
SHow 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

432 ridaz and big eds customs gonna be in tha pit :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 16 2008, 02:21 PM~12171647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know it "homie" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Nov 16 2008, 10:32 AM~12171141
> *Puro Sabor 63 WILL BE comming out to play for the 37th Tejano Super CAr Show
> A lil peek for u Homies
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 16 2008, 12:21 PM~12171647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Just seen the car show commercial on TV tonight. Hope to see more Roswell people at the show. It's worth the trip. :biggrin: 







shined up and ready for the weekend!


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 16 2008, 12:21 PM~12171647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Brotha!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks like its gonna be a good show


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't wait to deliver these in person, leaving Thursday morning hella excited. Hope to meet n make some cool friends at Tejano S S :biggrin:


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 16 2008, 09:27 PM~12175155
> *Just seen the car show commercial on TV tonight.  Hope to see more Roswell people at the show. It's worth the trip. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that a bad ass car.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo will be in the house for SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 17 2008, 12:08 AM~12176555
> *Sup Brotha!
> *


Ready to hit the road.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 16 2008, 11:05 PM~12177255
> *Can't wait to deliver these in person, leaving Thursday morning hella excited. Hope to meet n make some cool friends at Tejano S S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn hoime looks awsome!
cant wait to see those Colors!


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 16 2008, 08:27 PM~12175155
> *Just seen the car show commercial on TV tonight.  Hope to see more Roswell people at the show. It's worth the trip. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking sharp homies 
Looking foward to see that nice looking
ride! Keep up tha good Work!
Have a save trip!
Love and Repect Taste Of Latin C.C


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

well to all my Homies that know me i will not make it to Odessa this year but next year me and the family will deff be out there. as some of you may not know we now reside in Califas.plus we just opened up a brand new Sonic out here so gotta take care of my moneymaker.so may god bless you all and have a safe trip from wherever you are coming from ride till the wheels fall off. much Respect to Taste Of Latin & Mr Hernandez for Putting on a hell of a show


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 17 2008, 04:52 PM~12182124
> *Estilo will be in the house for SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



THats a clean ass frame, Nice work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Nov 17 2008, 08:22 PM~12185683
> *Damn hoime looks awsome!
> cant wait to see those Colors!
> *


Thanks man, we can't wait to get out there and throwback a few cold ones with some tasty TX BBQ and check out them firme Tejano lowridrz. :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Nov 17 2008, 11:36 PM~12187804
> *THats a clean ass frame, Nice work
> *



Thank you my brother!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 17 2008, 03:52 PM~12182124
> *Estilo will be in the house for SURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 17 2008, 11:54 PM~12187390
> *well to all my Homies that know me i will not make it to Odessa this year but next year me and the family will deff be out there. as some of you may not know we now reside in Califas.plus we just opened up a brand new Sonic out here so gotta take care of my moneymaker.so may god bless you all and have a safe trip from wherever you are coming from ride till the wheels fall off. much Respect to Taste Of Latin  & Mr Hernandez for Putting on a hell of a show
> *


Take care carnal


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 17 2008, 11:54 PM~12187390
> *well to all my Homies that know me i will not make it to Odessa this year but next year me and the family will deff be out there. as some of you may not know we now reside in Califas.plus we just opened up a brand new Sonic out here so gotta take care of my moneymaker.so may god bless you all and have a safe trip from wherever you are coming from ride till the wheels fall off. much Respect to Taste Of Latin  & Mr Hernandez for Putting on a hell of a show
> *


TILL NEXT YEAR THAN ......... DO YOUR THANG BROTHER...


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LOADED AND READY FOR THE TRIP!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LOADED!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Another ride representing Estilo in Odessa!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 18 2008, 08:44 PM~12195736
> *IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


how many cars yall bringing


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 19 2008, 07:29 AM~12199369
> *how many cars yall bringing
> *


12 cars


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 20 2008, 05:27 AM~12208497
> *12 cars
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Will be there


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

hope to see everyone from the west, out in odessa.will be there saturday morning.the jb kustoms crew will be there,coming from dallas.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its almost here


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Nov 20 2008, 03:27 AM~12208497
> *12 cars
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 20 2008, 03:48 PM~12212923
> *its almost here
> *


u going or wot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 20 2008, 10:39 PM~12216521
> *u going or wot
> *


yeah im gonna follow yall down there


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 21 2008, 07:35 AM~12219460
> *Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all....  Have a safe trip.........  See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 21 2008, 10:16 AM~12220141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its going down this weekend


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANYONE THERE YET


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i can't sleep...!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 21 2008, 08:38 PM~12225225
> *i can't sleep...!!!
> *


X2


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12216732
> *yeah im gonna follow yall down there
> *


cool cool were gunna be leaving early


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 22 2008, 01:35 AM~12227658
> *cool cool were gunna be leaving early
> *


HOW EARLY I GOTTA STOP AND PICK UP BUDS BROTHER :0


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!





TASTE OF LATIN CC


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Nov 22 2008, 02:56 AM~12228080
> *SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!
> TASTE OF LATIN CC
> *


DO THE CARS LOOK GOOD


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any pics of the set-up


----------



## The Wave D.C.C. (May 19, 2008)

the cars are lookin bad ass!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

let me upload mine...i took some pics, but the batts died on my cam, plus this wifi is slow as shit!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 04:57 PM~12230979
> *let me upload mine...i took some pics, but the batts died on my cam, plus this wifi is slow as shit!!!
> *


  
IM SURE WE'LL BE HAPPY WITH A LITTLE SCOOP, THANKS!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 04:57 PM~12230979
> *let me upload mine...i took some pics, but the batts died on my cam, plus this wifi is slow as shit!!!
> *


DAMN HOMIE, U WEREN'T LIE WHEN U SAID THAT THE WIFI IS SLOW AS SHIT LOL


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 06:42 PM~12231212
> *DAMN HOMIE, U WEREN'T LIE WHEN U SAID THAT THE WIFI IS SLOW AS SHIT LOL
> *


sorry...we went to HOOTERS...im back, let me post them now...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:21 PM~12231732
> *sorry...we went to HOOTERS...im back, let me post them now...
> *


wutz up homie


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

DAMN...is there any wesite where i can upload a whole file...i have like 160 something pics to upload...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 22 2008, 08:26 PM~12231766
> *wutz up homie
> *



shit, id figure you'd be here by now!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my homie freddy...



















my ride...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

bad ass bikes...










the wheels are bad ass on this one...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my cam isn't the best....sorry, plus everyone was still setting up!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:12 PM~12232106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking pic homie! :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:42 PM~12231865
> *shit, id figure you'd be here by now!!!
> *


were leaving bout 0600


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

layitlow's own dirtyduece sporting his raffle won wheels... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










another layitlow member...











good luck Dominance C.C.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 22 2008, 09:20 PM~12232177
> *were leaving bout 0600
> *


dang...why so late...why not today, we missed you!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

a ride we all know & love...


















undercarriage...still setting up, mind the wires!!!









shot of the trunk that doesn't do it jusctice...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some more bad ass bikes!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Majestics DFW


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

Hey extazy car club is there. Check us out I have the candy red bike in the e building. I know we were the last building


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i gotta piss...hold up guys!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i only took this pic cuz i never seen a 30 inch wheel in person...!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 08:23 PM~12232206
> *dang...why so late...why not today, we missed you!!!
> *


im coming with the black magic crew


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

another imperials

























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how many chapters of UCE is there


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 22 2008, 09:58 PM~12232486
> *im coming with the black magic crew
> *




see you here homie...





guys i need a break...ill post up more later, i took like 165 pics...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nice pics homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:21 PM~12232183
> *layitlow's own dirtyduece sporting his raffle won wheels... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics ralph


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Nov 22 2008, 09:59 PM~12232495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what up man, sup with that keg???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im back...this caddy looks like the one from the movie " the wash "










more imperials...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

imperials










































these wheels are sweet...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

more imperials


























rollerz truck


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some bombs


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

some more bad ass bikes...!!!


























this one is fucken sweet...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I thinks are from Artesia NM those bikes come down here alot they look beter in person


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

im not a fan of the black out lights...but to each his own!!!









old school looking, i love it!!!









blurry...sorry!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 22 2008, 11:25 PM~12233050
> *I thinks are from Artesia NM those bikes come down here alot they look beter in person
> *


i think it said they were somewhere from texas but i cold be wrong....nevertheless they are bad ass!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

bad ass kit ride...


























these rides are sooo under estimated!!!


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:36 PM~12232308
> *Majestics DFW
> 
> 
> ...


This is my uncle caprice that car is clean :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

old school cap...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

not a big fan of the sie chrome...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 09:33 PM~12233096
> *i think it said they were somewhere from texas but i cold be wrong....nevertheless they are bad ass!!!
> *


I could be wrong i no when we have a car show they come down. I no the artist is from Artesia his last name is Losoya


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

BAD ASS 63...

...almost remids me of the boyz in da hood one...but its not a dropped top, n the top isn't black, and the licsence plate panel isn't gold, n this one has skirts...but close enough!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 22 2008, 11:42 PM~12233162
> *I could be wrong i no when we have a car show they come down. I no the artist is from Artesia his last name is Losoya
> *



im not sure homie...im just taking pictures!!! i'll double check tomorrow though...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

no problem its ok :biggrin: so bad ass pic


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my homie freddy's old ride...









clean 61...

















62...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

one of my favorite 63's...


















nice fleezy...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 10:39 PM~12233134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


amarillo riders right there reppin 806


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

nice elcy









transformer truck...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

this car has the set up from above...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

unloaded...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sabor a mi...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

those were my pics from todays move in...they aren't all the cars, they aren't fully set up yet, so don't udge the rides fromt he pics i have, i got there kinda early...i'm sure there will be more pics, n rides will look differant...but thats just what i took at the time...hope you guys liked them, and thats what the move in had to offer at the time i happend to be there...!!!


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn its going to be a great Show.
As you can see in those pictures that they 
posted, of the beatiful Colors in those kool 
ass Cars


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i know it'll be a good show, we "homies" won't be back till lke noon, we're staying up tonight drinkin' it up!!! that's partially the reason why it took a while to upload my pics...


...anyways, gonna get back to my drinkage...later homies!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ill be there first thing in the morning


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Nov 22 2008, 11:40 PM~12233498
> *ill be there first thing in the morning
> *


x2


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

MAD PROPS to Dominance C.C. for having us over this afternoon/evening for a bad ass time in your shop!!!

look foward to it every year...keep it up!!! 


HOMIES C.C. ~ Abilene Tx.


its almost 3 a.m. an we're barely getting home, see you guys at like 4 p.m. tomorrow afternoon...!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...some homies from abilene came through...imbarey getting home at like 6a.m. man, fuck i'll see you guys there at like 6 p.m. to pick up my ride!!!


thanks for the good times Royalty C.C. from Abilene Texas...!!!


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Puro Sabor and TASTE OF LATIN C.C would like to welcome everybody to the SUPER TEJANO CAR SHOW, Hope ya'll have a great time with us enjoy it and hope to see ya'll next year.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NICE PICS.... THANKS RALPH DOGG!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damnnnn nice pics. looks like oddessa is holdin it down. wonder how its going down in Houston today but looks like theres alot of clean low lows at this show.. i like them lincolns and cadillacs :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE PICS RALPH MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT TELL FREDDY WHATS UP


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 23 2008, 10:18 PM~12238479
> *Good pics! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn it was a great Show this year it as been a great show 
ever year and cant wait for 
next year.May god help me with my 73 Texas TOp Less 
to come out and play! DOnt really know if she would be out at all   
Great 
Show NIck,Love and respect 
Taste OF Latin C.c :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

layitlow's own ralph d-o-double g placed 2nd in 90's luxury street class...!!!

im happy...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

cruising was starting to be bad ass on clements & grant but then we got pulled over for hopping, the cop was a dick too...but he let me go, he said stay off the streets or next time im going to jail & the ride impounded...so im at the hotel now...just gonna upload some more pics n go to bed, fuck it!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puro Sabor 63_@Nov 23 2008, 08:58 AM~12234469
> *:biggrin: Puro Sabor and TASTE OF LATIN C.C would like to welcome everybody to the SUPER TEJANO CAR SHOW, Hope ya'll have a great time with us enjoy it and hope to see ya'll next year.
> *


NICE ASS RIDE!!!!!!!

my battery diied i didnt get to take pics....

on my top 5 for the day!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: show-bound, cadillac_chris, 214monte, geovela86

congrats once again on the win homie!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2008, 01:44 AM~12234181
> *MAD PROPS to Dominance C.C. for having us over this afternoon/evening for a bad ass time in your shop!!!
> 
> look foward to it every year...keep it up!!!
> ...


I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOP MAYBE NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2008, 09:23 PM~12239045
> *layitlow's own ralph d-o-double g placed 2nd in 90's luxury street class...!!!
> 
> im happy...
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 24 2008, 12:05 AM~12239422
> *Bad ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


congrats on your win!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 23 2008, 10:05 PM~12239422
> *Bad ASS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 CONGRAT BOSTEN ON YOUR WINS I'LL UPLOAD MY PIC 2MORROW


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Nov 24 2008, 12:01 AM~12239379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank brutha!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i was gonna post pics but im tired as hell...i'll pos up in the morning...sorry fellaz, im beat!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

ODESSA , TEXAS


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

Post up some pics of the 37th Annual Tejano Super Car Show ......................


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443504


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 11:11 PM~12233342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what club and city this ride is from?


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 23 2008, 11:40 PM~12240120
> *Does anyone know what club and city this ride is from?
> *


Estilo El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 24 2008, 01:42 AM~12240129
> *Estilo El Chuco, Tejas
> *


Owned by Lorena Rios!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Nov 23 2008, 11:45 PM~12240152
> *Owned by Lorena Rios!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Boogie Nights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Had a bad ass time. Pissed me off that they did the awards in little bitty ass barn A. where all the bikes were. "Big thanks to all the Disrespectfull people who stepped all over my clubs display and banners!" :angry: :uh: :angry: 


Other then that had a baller ass time! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wuz a good show had lots of fun


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11837464
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 10 2008, 10:31 PM)
> Nick I plan on this show being my break out show after 3 long years of rebuilding my 69 Impala Homie Styln, it may not be all that but it should hold it's own.. I will also bring my 1951 Chevy panel truck, Homie Styln Delivery Service.. *


john did you go...i don't think i seen your ride homie...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:27 PM~12232238
> *a ride we all know & love...
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 02:08 AM~12240246
> *Had a bad ass time. Pissed me off that they did the awards in little bitty ass barn A. where all the bikes were. "Big thanks to all the Disrespectfull people who stepped all over my clubs display and banners!" :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> Other then that had a baller ass time! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 02:08 AM~12240246
> *Had a bad ass time. Pissed me off that they did the awards in little bitty ass barn A. where all the bikes were. "Big thanks to all the Disrespectfull people who stepped all over my clubs display and banners!" :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> Other then that had a baller ass time! :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 09:33 AM~12241161
> *X2
> *


X3 :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

does anyone know who?? placed 1st,2nd,3rd in tha mild 90 n up luxury class what rides n what club????????????????????????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

ok I know some of you homies have pics of the HYNAS so post them up! :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 24 2008, 03:31 PM~12245042
> *ok I know some of you homies have pics of the HYNAS so post them up! :biggrin:
> *


x2 I could'nt take any this year. :angry: 
Anyone get pics of that one chick that was topless. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 24 2008, 05:31 PM~12245042
> *ok I know some of you homies have pics of the HYNAS so post them up! :biggrin:
> *


To Bad Ur Ass Should Of Went sixty7imp N Saw Them In Person :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2008, 01:44 AM~12234181
> *MAD PROPS to Dominance C.C. for having us over this afternoon/evening for a bad ass time in your shop!!!
> 
> look foward to it every year...keep it up!!!
> ...


Sup homie glad you'll came by to help us kill that keg. Same place same time next year. :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 07:21 PM~12232183
> *layitlow's own dirtyduece sporting his raffle won wheels... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 05:44 PM~12245195
> *To Bad Ur Ass Should Of Went sixty7imp N Saw Them In Person :biggrin:
> *



It's all good Homie, JUST POST THE PICS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Nov 24 2008, 05:36 PM~12245095
> *x2  I could'nt take any this year.  :angry:
> Anyone get pics of that one chick that was topless.  :biggrin:
> *


 i know FERNANDO D has some :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WANT TO ADD THE FAVORITE PART OF MY DAY WAS THE "IMPERIALS" LINEUP!!!!!

FLAWLESS!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 83s10blazer355 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83s10blazer355_@Nov 24 2008, 06:26 PM~12245575
> *
> *


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLN_TONY_@Nov 24 2008, 05:21 PM~12244945
> *does anyone know who?? placed 1st,2nd,3rd in tha mild 90 n up luxury class what rides n what club????????????????????????
> *


It wasn't me. Maybe next year.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2008, 05:25 PM~12244976


*nice pics homie*


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 23 2008, 09:23 PM~12239045
> *layitlow's own ralph d-o-double g placed 2nd in 90's luxury street class...!!!
> 
> im happy...
> ...


nice pics ralph n congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME IN ODESSA, TEXAS. GREAT SHOW NICK AND TO THE REST OF THE TASTE OF LATIN C.C. WILL POST UP PICS LATER ON...

LB


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2kWnlYVvE

More vids later!! :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 03:44 PM~12245195
> *To Bad Ur Ass Should Of Went sixty7imp N Saw Them In Person :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

All N All Very Good Weekend I Will Be Back Next Year...
Got 2nd Place In Street...


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations on another successful show! We were so upset when we had to reschedule our date to the same day, but can't wait to come up and be a part of the show next year!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

great show cant wait for next year


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Nov 25 2008, 12:46 AM~12250738
> *great show cant wait for next year
> *


x2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hes some videos























*</span>*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TASTE OF LATIN CC


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

GREAT SHOW! THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT HOSPITALITY TASTE OF LATIN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

was a good day big ups to all the hoppers who came out to break shit we had fun tore our truck up tore the gp up and tore voodoo up just the way we do it cant wait for next year


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*I enjoyed the show alotta great people and alotta great rides I know my homie(s) from SolitoS C.C. (NORTHERN ILLINOIS) are already talking about coming again next year 23 hour drive is 100% worth it.
For our Lubbock guys it's a 2 hr drive so I know they'll be there with us reppin again next year "si dios quiere"*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2008, 09:41 AM~12252093
> *was a good day big ups to all the hoppers who came out to break shit we had fun tore our truck up tore the gp up and tore voodoo up just the way we do it cant wait for next year
> *


GOOD KICKIN IT IN THE PT>>UPCLOSE ACTION!!!!

ALOT OF FOLKS WENT HOME HOME WITH SOME BBQ CHIPS! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE BIKES I PAINTED TOP WINS!!
AND BEST OF SHOW!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ANOTHER ONE I PAINTED and MURALED IN A COUPLE DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW




























MY SONS COMPLETE AT HOME BUILD




























ARRIVED FROM CALI DAY BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE PICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

great show!i hopped in the super street,hit 48 inches on the third lick before a fuckin hose busted :angry: had a great time though.next year i'll be hopping in the street category.65" plus all day long!!!!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:50 PM~12250767
> *hes some videos
> 
> 
> ...


good videos homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2008, 07:41 AM~12252093
> *was a good day big ups to all the hoppers who came out to break shit we had fun tore our truck up tore the gp up and tore voodoo up just the way we do it cant wait for next year
> *


by the looks of the truck stevie she has some work to be done too, it was fun , voodoo did her thing like always, so gots to get ready for next yr and head down thea to represent the 806,  good show, and be forward to be there again, :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*ODESSA WAS OFF THE CHAIN! LA MAFIA DID IT BIG...THAT WAS THE BEST ENDING TO A CARSHOW & WHAT BETTER PLACE FOR THEM TO HAVE PERFORMED THAN THE 37TH ANNUAL TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW :thumbsup:  

LOOKING FORWARD TO 2009!!!!!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

its wuz a dawm good show i wuz da 1 wit da monte carlo ls next year ima go street also


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

i 4got 2 say i wuz da 1 hoppen da monte carlo ls :biggrin:


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 11:01 PM~12250410
> *All N All Very Good Weekend  I Will Be Back Next Year...
> Got 2nd Place In Street...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 22 2008, 06:56 PM~12231969
> *my homie freddy...
> 
> 
> ...


badass lincolns


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 25 2008, 12:53 PM~12254170
> *good videos homie! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 07:16 PM~12256806
> *badass lincolns
> *


Thanks Bro.


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

GOOD TO SEE PACO FROM ULA AND THE TEXAS TECHNIQUES STOPPING TO HELP THE MAJESTICS. WE WERE IN THE MOTEL ROOM NEXT TO THEM GOOD PEOPLE HAD ALOT OF FUN. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

FROM LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX
A BIG THANK YOU TO THE TASTE OF LATIN CC
A SPECIAL THANK TO NICK AND DAVID
SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12258266
> *FROM LATIN PRIDE CC EL PASO TX
> A BIG THANK YOU TO THE TASTE OF LATIN CC
> A SPECIAL THANK TO NICK AND DAVID
> ...


Orale !! I wish we had two days of this! i didn't get to see everything or have a chance to kick it with my friends,but i know my staff and Sabor members did, so hope everyone had a good time.

Taste of Latin is gearing up to travel and spend some quality time with some of you guys,LatinPride you guys have been around for a very long time and it was a pleasure recognizing Eddie with the Leo Riveramemorial award.

My dream has always been to present the "worlds greatest car show" just like everyone wants to build the greatest lowrider car. I just want to thank everyone that continues to support the show,i hope Odessa can continue to maintain an athentic lowrider expeirance for years to come. Mil Gracias para todos!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 25 2008, 10:16 PM~12258874
> *I wish we had two days of this!
> *


*sounds like a good idea 2 me* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 25 2008, 05:38 PM~12257044
> *</span></span></span>
> *


 Thanks low low was a good show and hop. Was nice meeting up with all tha homies [ competitors ] veteran hoppers as well as the new hoppers always good when we compete and have fun doing it see everyone at a future show .


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Great Show Nick! You are always working hard to present the best Super Show anyone can see. I give you props! The comida was very good. Thanks for the award although I think there are others that deserve this award other than me. I am very pleased to have spent the weekend at your show. I also never get a chance to enjoy everything while at the show but do come back home looking forward to the next year in Odessa. May God bless you, Taste of Latin C.C. and Manny during this holiday season. Great people with a big heart. Long live the Texas Tradition!  



> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 25 2008, 08:16 PM~12258874
> *Orale !!  I wish we had two days of this! i didn't get to see everything or have a chance to kick it with my friends,but i know my staff and Sabor members did, so hope everyone had a good time.
> 
> Taste of Latin is gearing up to travel and spend some quality time with some of you guys,LatinPride you guys have been around for a very long time and it was a pleasure recognizing Eddie with the Leo Riveramemorial award.
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Nick on behalf of Armando and his crew at Karzicon we want to give u a gracious Thank you for introducing and welcoming us to what indeed was a spectacular show. Very well organized from the Entertainment,exhibitors,vendors and spectators to u and ur members. We left Odessa back to AZ in complete awe of the way the city of Odessa embraces the lowriding culture and the hospitality that was extended to us. We are defenitly lookn forward to making Odessa an annual date on our calendar. Lookn forward to visting u guys at Bajitos 2000 throughout the year and we are excited of the potential that the future holds. To a very well respected Lowriding Hall of Fame Legend, THANK YOU.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 25 2008, 10:33 PM~12260609
> *Nick on behalf of Armando and his crew at Karzicon we want to give u a gracious Thank you for introducing and welcoming us to what indeed was a spectacular show. Very well organized from the Entertainment,exhibitors,vendors and spectators to u and ur members. We left Odessa back to AZ in complete awe of the way the city of Odessa embraces the lowriding culture and the hospitality that was extended to us. We are defenitly lookn forward to making Odessa an annual date on our calendar. Lookn forward to visting u guys at Bajitos 2000 throughout the year and we are excited of the potential that the future holds. To a very well respected Lowriding Hall of Fame Legend, THANK YOU.
> *


Hey,was up bro! we really liked your engraving and designing skills ,i mam sure that you will be a respected name in the industry,already we are making plans for next year and we will be working with you on our (Taste )next project "The Odessa MasterpieceII" also i want to let everyone in da west know that we we be handling Krazy Kutting custom products at our Odessa store Bajito 2000.


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

kind of late to be up :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 25 2008, 11:47 PM~12260730
> * kind of late to be up :biggrin:
> *


wuz a good show nick as alwayz


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN PRIDE CC_@Nov 25 2008, 09:23 PM~12258140
> *GOOD TO SEE PACO FROM ULA AND THE TEXAS TECHNIQUES STOPPING TO HELP THE MAJESTICS.  WE WERE IN THE MOTEL ROOM NEXT TO THEM GOOD PEOPLE HAD ALOT OF FUN.  SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR.
> *



*  Nice Meeting you Homie... Next Year...  *


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2008, 04:24 PM~12244966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
That ride is clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 25 2008, 08:36 PM~12259112
> *sounds like a good idea 2 me :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tejano lowrider_@Nov 25 2008, 09:16 PM~12258874
> *Orale !!  I wish we had two days of this!
> *


x3


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 26 2008, 02:57 PM~12265864
> *x3
> *


*X4* :biggrin: 

Something to really think about.

I have more Northern Illinois homies talking about going next year


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2008, 01:01 AM~12250410
> *All N All Very Good Weekend  I Will Be Back Next Year...
> Got 2nd Place In Street...
> 
> ...


damn carnal, thought my regal was stolen for a sec... LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 04:06 PM~12265943
> *damn carnal, thought my regal was stolen for a sec... LOL
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :0 Nice Regal DJLATIN :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:32 PM~12266146
> *LOL  :0  Nice Regal DJLATIN  :thumbsup:
> *


Los twins :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 05:00 PM~12266409
> *Los twins  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice car!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice Truck!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

OG BOMB! :cheesy:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice interior!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span>*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 07:16 PM~12256806
> *badass lincolns
> *


thanks homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 26 2008, 09:01 PM~12269124
> *thanks homie...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS CALLING YOUR NAME TO SAY WUT UP BUT U KEPT ON WALKING


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Sup homies? Had a good time. First year there. Thanks to dominance c.c for showing love . I didn't really get to meet any layitlow members. No one got pics of my rides :-( I know they weren't good enough LOL.

I got a shot load of pics but I don't have Internet any one that wants to post them email me at [email protected] n I'll send them


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Sup homies? Had a good time. First year there. Thanks to dominance c.c for showing love . I didn't really get to meet any layitlow members. No one got pics of my rides :-( I know they weren't good enough LOL.

I got a shot load of pics but I don't have Internet any one that wants to post them email me at [email protected] n I'll send them


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 26 2008, 08:26 PM~12269394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Nov 26 2008, 10:03 PM~12269818
> *Sup homies? Had a good time. First year there. Thanks to dominance c.c for showing love . I didn't really get to meet any layitlow members. No one got pics of my rides :-( I know they weren't good enough LOL.
> 
> I got a shot load of pics but I don't have Internet any one that wants to post them email me at [email protected] n I'll send them
> *


WUT BUILDING WUZ UR RIDE IN


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i didnt get time to see any show cars apart from the 1s near the bathrooms


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 27 2008, 01:07 AM~12271933
> *i didnt get time to see any show cars apart from the 1s near the bathrooms
> *


I KNOW STEVIE WAS LIKE WHERES THE BATHROOM AND WE TOLD HIM IN G BUILDING


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo in the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

SATURDAY MORNING
JUST IN TIME!!!! NO SLEEP!!


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

ESTILO CAR CLUB
MONDAY 
TIME TO GO HOME AFTER A LONG WEEKEND


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 26 2008, 10:02 PM~12269126
> *I WAS CALLING YOUR NAME TO SAY WUT UP BUT U KEPT ON WALKING
> *


where were you at...???


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I was in barn C . Behind dominance line up


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

shit good show, and everything, man they have some bad ass fuking chinisse food, over in odessa, but got stranded on the way to amarillo, my lug nuts starting to pop off my wheels, dont have no fuking clue why, maybe they are to big for long traveling, i gots 35x 12.50 15s, so i learn my lesson got stuck in lamesa, but got home cool with my family, my bro was in back gave us a ride hea, so had to drive back the following morning, to fixed the bitch, my bro got her done and brought the bitch home, so next yr i will be more safer and chek every thing before heding out, GOOD SHOW, see yall next yr  :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Nov 27 2008, 01:29 PM~12274958
> *I was in barn C . Behind dominance line up
> *


oh were you the homie that brought the 300C & that caddy...if so, i talked to you, when i asked you about the paintjob before setting up...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 27 2008, 10:41 AM~12274112
> *where were you at...???
> *


i just got out of line from getting carne asada tacos them mofos were the bomb :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 29 2008, 03:33 AM~12286750
> *i just got out of line from getting carne asada tacos them mofos were the bomb  :biggrin:
> *


oh...i think i heard but when i looked around nobody kept calling, so i was like...well if they were callin me they'll call me real quick you know...so i kept walking, plus at that time i was heading to help out my homie cuz his key fucked up, so i had to take him back to the hotel to get a spare key...sorry homie...next year, come earlier so we can kick it again, you came all late then left hella early fool...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i know i had to work
i will next year


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

bad ass pics  :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC (Aug 14, 2008)

LATIN PRIDE CC AT TEJANO SUPERSHOW


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres a couple of pics i got here not the best my camera sucks  i didnt even take pics of my ride :biggrin: :biggrin: i forgot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

nice pics homie


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i'll post more later gotta go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

am back


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

found one of mine :biggrin: thats all i got i missed i know i missed alot of nice rides


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

any body got all tha hopp pics winners an losers


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Dec 5 2008, 08:56 PM~12349694
> *any body got all tha hopp pics winners an losers
> *


.....uhh nothing still?


----------

